# لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس



## اميرررة (8 أغسطس 2012)

لأول مرة ... باديكييرك ببيتك بالمنتج الألماني و بدون الآت مع ندى مـاس رجول مثل الورد

TO: You + 4 More
Show Details
Message body

IZE="5"]





اقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد

ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه
والله على ما اقول شهيد


ووالله انى احبكن فى الله...


تعبتى من الذهاب الى الصالونات ...؟ !!

ملليتى من الأنتظار و زحمة الصالونات ... ؟ 

جرحت قدمك من الألآت ... ؟ 

تخشين أنتقال العدوى من الألآت .. حتى لو معقمة فى الصالونات ... ؟ 

الأن يوفر لنا المنتج الفرنسى رجول ناعمة كريش النعام مع بياض ولمعة تستحقيها .

لا تخبأة لرجولك بعد اليوم ... 

لا للألات ولا للتعب 5088:






.الباديكير الحبيبات
145 ريال سعودي - 145 ريال قطري - 145درهم اماراتي 14.5 ريال عماني - 14.5 دينار بحريني -325 درهم مغربي 
10.5 دينار كويتي - 38.5 دولار )

السعر شامل مصاريف الشحن بالبريد الممتاز ليصلك حتى باب البيت





.الباديكير البودر
(115 ريال سعودي -115 ريال قطري - 115 درهم اماراتي - 11.5 ريال عماني -11.5 دينار بحريني -8.5 دينار -228 درهم مغربي -30.5 دولار )
السعر شامل مصاريف الشحن بالبريد الممتاز ليصلك حتى باب البيت



طريقة الأستخـــــــــــــدام :-

توضع حبيبات المنتج الفرنسى فى وعاء دافىء من الماء .
توضع القدم به لمدة من 20 : 30 دقيقة .
تشتف بالماء الدافىء .

النتيجــــــــــــــــــة

*( دون أستخدام أى حجر أو آلة )* :052:
[/COLOR]






لن تجدى الجلد الميت مهما كانت سمكه .

تمتعى برجول نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعمـــ ـــــــــة تتباهين بها امام زوجك .

... رجولك عنوان لجمـــــــــــــــالك ...

مرفق هدية مع المنتج عبارة عن كريم لتبييض اليدين والقدمين من منتجات
ندى ماس


أستقبل الطلبات عن طريق الخاص او العام فقط 
أو ارسلي SMS 


بالعدد المطلوب و حجم العبوة .
و اتركى الاسم و العنوان و رقم الجوال .

الدفع اما تحويل على الويسترن يونيون اوعلى حسابى البنكى
طلبك يصلك حتى باب البيت بالبريدالممتاز المصرى .
بعد 3 أيام من استلام التحويل .



او التعامل من خلا ل مندوبة بلدك او مدينتك 


مندوبات ندى ماس 

مصر 
فراشة ماس المصرية 
my nam's mas
السعودية 

ام ايهم 


الرياض 
ام سعود 

الجنوب 


المغرب 

جنان المغرب 

ليبيا 

عمان 
ام البتول 
الكويت
السعوديه_المدينه المنوره
امووريه
قطر




زورينا بموقعنا 

ماعليكي سوى نسخ على قوقل ( موقع ندى ماس ) 

لتتعرفي على جديد منتجات ندى ماس 

وعلى ارقام مندوبينها 

مع تحياتي 
ندى ماس مندوبه
اخصائية الاعشاب الطبيعية 


للتواصل رقمي بملفي الشخصي وارقام باقي المندوبات ​Reply to:
Send


----------



## اميرررة (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَااسْتَطَعْتُ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإنَّهُ لا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ .


----------



## اميرررة (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا ،
رَبَّنَا وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَينَا إِصْرَاً كَمَا حَمَلْتَهَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا ، رَبَّنَا وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ ، وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وّاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى القَوْمِ الكَافِرِينَ .


----------



## اميرررة (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

سئل الاسكندر : لِمَ تُكرم معلمك فوق كرامة أبيك فقال إن أبي سبب حياتي الفانية ومعلمي سبب حياتي الباقية‏


----------



## اميرررة (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*


----------



## اميرررة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

اللهم ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث 
اصلح لي شاني كله ولا تكلني 
الى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## اميرررة (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

قال عز وجل : (( فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا * يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا *

و يمددكم بأموال و بنين و يجعل لكم أنهارا * ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا *

وقد خلقكم أطوارا ))


----------



## اميرررة (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

و لجلب الرزق و المال تدعو صباحا و مساء سبع مرات بهذا الدعاء : ( ياكريم اللهم ياذا الرحمة الواسعة

يا مطلعا على السرائر و الضمائر و الهواجس و الخواطر , لا يعزب عنك شيء ,

أسئلك فيضة من فيضان فضلك , و قبضة من نور سلطانك , و أنسا ً و فرجاً من بحر كرمك ,

أنت بيدك الأمر كله و مقاليد كل شيء فهب لنا ما تقر به أعيننا و تغنينا عن سؤال غيرك ,

فإنك واسع الكرم , كثير الجود , حسن الشيم , فببابك واقفون

و لجودك الواسع المعروف منتظرون يا كريم يا رحيم )


----------



## اميرررة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله، والحمد لله، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير،


----------



## اميرررة (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

اللــهم يا غني يا كريم يا ذا الفضل العظيم يا واسع العطاء والكرم اللهم أغننـي بحلالك واكفني بفضلك عمن سواك


----------



## اميرررة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

قال الله تعالى ( الإسراء 34 ) : { وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسؤولا }


----------



## اميرررة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني وهادني وعافني وارزقني .


----------



## اميرررة (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

· وعن جرير رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : ( من قرأ (( قل هو الله أحد ))

حين يدخل منزله نفتٍ الفقر عن أهل ذلك المنزل و الجيران ) أخرجه الحاكم


----------



## اميرررة (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

استغفر الله والحمد لله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لآ إلـه إلاآنت سبحآنك آني كنت من آلظآلمين


----------



## اميرررة (9 يناير 2013)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه


----------



## اميرررة (21 يناير 2013)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك فواتح الخير ، وخواتـمه ، وجوامعه ، وأوله ، وظاهره ، وباطنه ، والدرجات العلى من الجنة


----------



## romana hayaty (22 يناير 2013)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

موفقه ياقمر


----------



## اميرررة (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين.


----------



## جوو الرياض (4 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

بالتووووفييق لك .....


----------



## اميرررة (14 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

اللهم أنت ربى لا إله إلا أنت، عليك توكلت وأنت رب العرش العظيم. ماشاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم، أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء علما، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها، إن ربي على صراط مستقيم.


----------



## اميرررة (24 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لاحلى يدين وقدمين باديكير فى بيتك مع ندى ماس*

اللهم اني أصبحت أشهدك و أشهد حملة عرشك و ملائكتك و جميع خلقك أنك أنت الله لا اله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك . من قالها أربعا حين يصبح و حين يمسي أعتقه الله من النار


----------

